# gold als farbe definieren?



## focus_supreme (7. Juni 2005)

hallo.
möchte gerne bei einer grafik als ausdruck die farbe gold haben. wie definiere ich die in photoshop. habs bis jetzt immer mit ne oker-farbton gemacht. will aber die sachen profesioneller drucken lassen. also richtig glänzend gold.
und wo wir schon dabei sind. wie funktioniert das gleiche bei silber (brauch ich bestimmt auch mal irgendwann)


----------



## Santiago (8. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Leider kann man Gold nicht als Farbe definieren, da wie du es ja schon richtig bemerkt hast, Gold vom Glanz, Schein, Material und etc. lebt. Die genaue Erklärung erspar ich mir jetzt, das können andere besser.
Trotzdem kann man Gold und silber mehr oder minder gut imitieren. Hier dazu ein Link zu einigen Tutorials:

Tutorials für Gold 

Du kannst wenn du die Frabwerte bei den Goldtutorials durch Graustufen/Brauntöne ersetzt auch schön Silber bzw. Bonze imitieren.

Hoff du kommst weiter, Santiago


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2005)

Gold,Silber,Neonfarben etc. sind Sonderfarben, die als einzelne Datei bzw Maske dazugelegt
werden.
Habe unten ein Beispiel dazugetan.
Links siehst Du das Ausgangsbild normal in 4Farb-Druck
In der Mitte hast Du die Maske für die Sonderfarbe ( Das Bild hab ich zum Verständnis leicht drunter gelegt)
Rechts das Endergebnis, wenn über die 4 Farben die Sonderfarbe, hier Gold, aufgetragen wurde.

Solche Fragen solltest Du am Besten noch mal mit der Druckerei Deines Vertrauens erörtern.
(Wie wollen die es haben, welche Sonderfarben bieten sie an, Preise etc..)

mfg chmee


----------

